# article: Why You Have (Probably) Already Bought Your Last Car



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Why you have (probably) already bought your last car


A growing number of tech analysts are predicting that in less than 20 years we'll all have stopped owning cars.



getpocket.com






> *The Driverless Uber Model*





> First off, consider how Uber and other networked taxi companies have already changed the way we move around. In most major cities an Uber driver - or one of its rivals - is usually just a couple of minutes away, and charges less than established taxis, let's say £10.
> 
> The company's exponential growth is evidence of how powerful the Uber business model is.
> 
> Now take out the driver. You've probably cut costs by at least 50 percent.





> Fully autonomous electric taxi networks could offer rides at as little as 10% of current rates.





> There will be downsides: millions of car industry workers and taxi drivers will be looking for new jobs, for a start.


----------

